# 30g tank community?



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

-1 angelfish
-5 long fin red minor tetras
-3 ottos
-3 silver hatchet fish?

I know about water conditions and space, its perfectly fine, all i need to know is if these fish are a good community

If silver hatchet fish or ottos really can really cann't live with 3 in a group, what are some top swimmers or bottom swimmers that can live with an angelfish and 5 long fin red minor tetras tha only require 3 or less as a group?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got 3 Ottos and they are fine. I think 3 is the minimum number for Ottos. Not sure on Hatchets.

Did you know Angels like to be in groups? (3 or more.) Or so I've heard.


----------

